

John D. Cook: Usability versus composability - jtolle
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/08/15/usability-versus-composability/

======
jtolle
I don't have any particular profound comments myself, but this is a constant
tension in my own work, and I'd like to see what others have to say.

I build a lot of one-off models in conjunction with end users. There is often
managerial confusion between the models, the libraries I've used to help build
them, and "applications".

